# It's 1975 all over again...



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I've had the Br.151 locomotive since Christmas, but was waiting a few days for the coaches to arrive.

The Br.151 was first made in 1972 and was in production until 1978. It started as a dual use locomotive and was eventually destined to pull freight for the rest of its service.

These locomotive are still in service with Deutsche Bahn today, though painted red now.

The coaches came from Modellbahnshop-Lippe in Germany. Time from order placement to coaches on track was four days. They were also $25 cheaper each than anyone else in the States and cost $30 to ship. I'd say that is a decent trade-off. Everyone on my other Euro train forum raves about this shop and I will be ordering more from them in the future. Their in-stock is also second to no one.

The coaches are TRIX which is owned by Märklin and is their DC line of equipment.

They are Era IV coaches and lighted. My first lighted coaches and they look very good. Detailing is not as good as Roco having the hand rails molded-in (except the last coach which are applied separately), but difficult to tell at a distance. Decals and paint are outstanding and on par with anything else I have.

I was going to order a fourth coach, but by the time I ordered they had sold it. The first coach is a combination 1st Class & 2nd Class and the remaining two are both Second Class.

Enjoy the 70's!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

You sure have some nice looking rolling stock, nice to see something different.
And a very nice layout to run them on. Great stuff all the way around.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very sharp looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

WOW very nice looking!


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Those look great!


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

I remember riding in coaches like those when I lived in Germany in 1971 (U.S. Army, Bamberg).

The locomotives came after I was gone...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I remember seeing a lot of coaches like that in the late 60's but never rode a German train until 1986. They still had a lot of chromate green coaches, but red and beige, and blue and beige had become the new colors.


----------

